# DIY CD Platen - How to do screen printing on CDs



## JeridHill

DIY CD Platen for under $15:

[media]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xLo8-DCqsGg[/media]

DIY CD Platen printing a 2 color job using Nazdar's 59000 series ink:

[MEDIA]http://youtube.com/watch?v=AFLdygKz59w[/MEDIA]


----------



## Rodney

Thanks for the great video tutorials Jerid!


----------



## Soulstack

Hi Jerid, thanks a lot for your help with these videos. I'm new to screenprinting and am about to start printing on cd's. I'm going to order the Nazdar 5900 series and in the video you mention that you thinned the ink out. Did you use the Nazdar Fast Thinner? If so did you just use the proportions listed per color? Thanks!

-Ari


----------



## JeridHill

Yes Ari, you want to use their thinner. If you ask them what their thinner is, depending on the person, they will tell you. It's been a while since I've used the 59000 series, so I don't remember what their thinner is comprised of. I thin it down to that of a heavier syrup texture. If you go too thin, when you print, you will see the ink bead up on the disc. If this happens, immediately clean your screen to avoid clogging and let your ink sit for a little bit. You can stir it every now and then, but you should see it thicken up. You don't want it runny, but it can't be too thick either. If you use their recommended ratio, you should be about right. I've always mixed it according to what I knew would be correct from experimenting.

Good luck! It was fun making this platen and it worked extremely well.


----------



## Soulstack

Great, thanks much!

The platen looks real nice, think i'm going to go for a version that holds 6 cd's. It might take a couple weeks to get to building it, but i'll post the pictures once I'm done. 

-Ari


----------



## gotshirts2ink

I saw this on youtube Years ago and thought this was the best thing ever hahaha
I built one a few months ago works pretty good


----------



## JeridHill

Printing CD's are something people always asks me about so I wanted to try to come up with a simple platen that anybody should be able to make. Glad it worked out for you....


----------



## Soulstack

One more question for those of you who are screenprinting on cd's with Nazdar ink. Will the 5900 series adhere on all cd's or just those that are thermal hub printable?

Thanks again for all of the help!

-Ari


----------



## JeridHill

Blank CD's are all you need.


----------



## Soulstack

Awesome.










Here is a picture of the 6 CD platen I made. Sorry, only camera I had around was my laptop's... Basically the same idea as Jerid's except I used black duct tape to cover the wood where the bottom of the CD will be placed.

Just got my transparencies today and hope to get my images finished and printed so I can make my screen and try the first batch on Monday. Hoping this will work with all 6..

Thanks again for all the help Jerid.

-Ari


----------



## Soulstack

I'm not sure if anyone else can see the image I tried linking to above... but here is a direct link. 

http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/P57ez9


----------



## JeridHill

Thanks for the props! Great job!!


----------



## selanac

Nice job Jerid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## selanac

I was just thinking, what if you cut a circle in laminet, and press it on top of the 12" x 12" 3/4" board? 

Then spray some tack on the packing foam and smooth it in with your hand. Might be a little easier.


----------



## mammothink

This message is pointed to Jerid's expertise:

I am wondering if there are specific cd's that are more suitable for direct silk-screening with the Nazdar enamels. I have come across a couple different vendors online but I am a bit confused if there are specific cd's that are more suitable for this process. What type were you using in the DIY video, if you wouldn't mind sharing?

Hope you can further help me on this small project I am trying to tackle. Thanks in advance for any information and for sharing your DIY videos.


----------



## JeridHill

I used Silver/Silver CDR's.


----------



## Soulstack

Hey Jerid, one more question:

I recently printed my first batch of CD's at a cultural center nearby which as of now is the only space I know of available for rental, and I had to use water-based inks as they said their studio wasn't set up with the proper ventilation for enamel inks...

i was wondering if i try to do this at home how would i clean the ink off of everything after? would i use the thinner to clean everything off?

also, how bad is the enamel ink as far as breathing in? if i do it in a small-medium room with the window open will i be ok? 

thanks.

-Ari


----------



## JeridHill

I would place a fan pointing out of the window, this will get rid of any excess vapors. Use the screen cleaners they recommend for the ink you are using, the thinners work ok, but not as well as the screen cleaners.

As for waterbased inks, what inks are you using? I've heard of a waterbased ink that is designed for more of a conventional print like this, but I have yet to see them. The biggest issue when dealing with CD's is the ink cannot flake off. If it does, it will ruin the CD/DVD reader. If that happens and say you print 100 CD/DVD's then you are not only out the money for what you have into it, you are also out the money to replace some or even all of the devices. Make sure you test every batch after it cures and try to scratch off the ink. If it scratches off easy, don't use that ink, if it is difficult and takes some serious scratching to get any off, then you are ok.


----------



## Fenrir

Depending on how strong the fumes are, you may want more ventilation than a fan out a window. Also, depending on how volatile the enamel fumes are, you risk creating an explosive environment by using fans not rated for spark prevention. I doubt screen enamels are _that_ volatile but you will want to check before you try it! Solvents like acetone may not be violently explosive (enclosed containers of it are but free vapors just burn) but they'll still carry a flame along the fumes just as well as a fuse will. You may be better off working entirely outdoors, or something like a garage or room with a sliding glass door so you have a big opening so vapors cannot become concentrated.


----------



## JeridHill

The Nazdar ink used for the CD's are not extremely strong in odor. They do have a smell, but Nazdar's coroplast inks are by far the strongest I have used and yes, much better ventilation would be needed. They would be too aggressive for CDs, but the inks I used here can easily be vented with a fan out the window, especially in a more confined space.


----------



## Fenrir

Interesting, I wonder if coroplast inks would work on a HDPE barrel but that's going off-topic for things that are low priority to me right now. *makes a note* 

I tend to be paranoid about fume explosions, as I'm constantly reminding newbies on a prop building forum _never_ to cut the tops off of used barrels (or at least fill the thing with water first if they won't take no for an answer) or it may be the last thing they ever do.  FYI, windshield washer fluid fumes are highly explosive.


----------



## JeridHill

Without proper ventilation, I'm sure most of these could be explosive. I don't think it's to the point of fear though, I've used them for years and even near heated sources with no problems. That's the pitfalls of most conventional inks. UV inks are much better to work with, especially printing CD/DVD's, but you need to have a UV dryer, and they can get extremely expensive.


----------



## Soulstack

Awesome, thanks again for all of your help! Priceless..


----------

